# Customizaing/Creating Timberline Estimating database



## mak2552 (Apr 4, 2011)

If you have basic knowledge of programing etc, do you think you need specilized or extensive training to create/modify timberline database- assemblies etc etc...

Where can you take required basic training?


----------



## HawaiiBuilder (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been using Sage Timberline for the past four years without any programing background, my experience is mostly with MS word, excel and project.

The Database Editor module is where you create and build your database. I use the Means Data, which can be purchased and installed, or you can input that manually as I've done and once you have your initial database you can begin to build your assemblies and formulas.

The program includes a smaller get started kind of a book which is how I got started and using the help menu which also has some video lessons, it's from there that I learned how to build assemblies and formulas. 

I personally chose Timberline because of it's wide usage by many of the local contractors and I also liked how the estimate sheet resembled an Excel spreadsheet and that's all that I knew about it when I bought it.

Sage has seminars but is very costly...never took one, 100% self taught. I would just give myself a few weeks time to play with it and input items to the database without expecting to produce any estimates right away. 

Awesome program...pretty much unlimited as to what you do with it.


----------

